# Hordcore-Gaming AtBT Mythic Stamm



## Dakala (29. Oktober 2017)

[SIZE=11pt]Hordcore Gaming[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Realmpool Glutsturm: Anub'arak, Dalvengyr, Frostmourne, Nazjatar, Zuluhed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-man kann uns nicht in einer Strichliste beschreiben.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Das hält uns nicht davon ab es zu versuchen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-(Dinge, die in Klammern stehen sind auf keinen Fall ironisch zu verstehen.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Wir versuchen ein Gleichgewicht zwischen gemütlicher Gildenatmosphäre, in der sich jeder willkommen fühlt, und progressorientiertem Raiden zu schaffen.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Wir bieten Mittwochs 18:45-22:00 den offenen Gildenraid, der auch unerfahreneren, sowie zeitlich eingeschränkten Gildenmitgliedern die Möglichkeit bietet, in einer entspannten Gildengruppe Raidachievments zu erspielen. Momentan raidet der Gildenraid &#8220;Tomb of Sargeras = ToS&#8221; im heroischen Modus. Mit &#8220;Antorus, the Burning Throne = AtBT&#8221; Release wird der Gildenraid den AtBT Content im Normal Mode raiden, bis zum AtBT HC Clear des Stammraids. (Motto: Ein Herz für Kackboons)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Davon abgesetzt ist unser Stammraid, der Donnerstags und Sonntags 18:45-22:00 stattfindet. Der HCG-Stammraid plant einen schnellen AtBT HC Clear mit anschließendem Mythic Progress. Bis zum Release von AtBT läuft der Stammraid ToS Splitruns, um die Chance auf Titanforge Procs von Tokens für Main Chars zu erhöhen. (Motto: DPS>Mechanics)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Wir sind momentan gezielt für unseren Stammraid auf der Suche nach willigen Mitstreitern.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Auskünfte zu den gesuchten Klassen solltet ihr euch in einem Gespräch mit uns holen, da einige unserer Member reroll bereit sind und somit mehrere Klassenplätze im Raid frei wären. Die Tank Plätze sind belegt, allerdings suchen wir mehrere DDs sowie einen Heiler.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Random Strichlisten Punkt ohne jeden Sinn. Einfach, weil es so viel Spass macht.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-(Nicht jeder sucht in WoW eine zweite Familie. Das ist auch in Ordnung, denn jeder Spieler hat seine eigenen Ziele im Spiel. Nachdem sich aber unserer Gilde schon so viele nette Menschen angeschlossen haben, wird es Zeit, dass wir die Türen auch für Skill öffnen.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Homepage: horcore-gaming.enjin.de[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Kontakt Ingame:[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]    [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]/w Druîde-Zuluhed (B-Tag LoWReezer#2650) Recruiting Offizier[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]/w Gnomstampfer-Dalvengyr Raidlead[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]/w Dakala-Anub&#8217;arak Gildenleitung[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-Ende der Strichliste, Ende des Posts, danke fürs Lesen und hoffentlich bald &#8220;Herzlich willkommen bei Horcore Gaming!&#8221;[/SIZE]


----------



## Dakala (7. November 2017)

-push


----------

